# WA ST Parks Arborist position



## ForestryMgrWA (Aug 21, 2007)

Forest Cruiser and Crafts Technician 2 - 
Non-permanent (518F)
Location: Olympia, Washington
Salary: Range 42E ($3,003 to $3,560 monthly/$17.26 to $20.46 hourly)
Posting Date: July 24, 2007
Closing Date: Open until filled, Application review will begin on *August 30, 2007*
Duration: Up to 6 months
Union position- overtime eligible

go to www. parks.wa.gov - fill out offical WA state Job application


----------

